# Asus TI-DC2OG-2GD5 = Asus TI-DC2OC-2GD5?



## C0mput3rFr34k (21. August 2012)

Hi!
Ich habe mir bei Amazon heute DIESE Karte bestellt. Ich brauche die OC Verison nicht, aber ist das ein Tipp Fehler oder bedeutet das OG etwas andres?


----------



## TrinityBlade (21. August 2012)

Die OC-Versionen heißen bei Asus normalerweise "DC2O". Das "G" steht im Falle der GTX 660 Ti anscheinend für die mit Borderlands gebundelte Version.

s. hier:
Produktvergleich ASUS GTX660-TI-DC2O-2GD5, GeForce GTX 660 Ti, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90YV0361-M0NA00), ASUS GTX660-TI-DC2OG-2GD5 Borderlands 2 Edition, GeForce GTX 660 Ti, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90YV0364-M0NA00) | Geizh


----------



## C0mput3rFr34k (21. August 2012)

also ist es ein OC Borderlands Bundle? BEi Mindfactory heißt die OC version mit Borderlands nähmlich nicht OG sondern OC...


----------



## C0mput3rFr34k (21. August 2012)

ah, hat 52 mhz chiptakt mehr als die referenz verision, dazu kommt noch der boost


----------

